# Cell Phone tower



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

My grandson loves towers of all kinds so I added this to my layout. It was obviously easy to build, but I'm not to the level so many of you are!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Looks good to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks great, and I've seen a bunch of real ones that look just like that.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I like that chain link fence!


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks great and there is one near me that is somewhat the same...


----------

